# VirtualBox, Linux Mint can't get past menu



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 18, 2013)

I installed virtualbox-ose, FreeBSD 9.1-release, and set it up as shown in this thread. I downloaded the Linux Mint DVD ISO just to try it things out. Mint starts up and gives me a menu to select installation and some other things but, when I select install, the screen hangs and the mouse cursor disappears. I'm unable to do anything else but do a hard reset on my box. I'm using the i3 window manager.

Here's my nearly identical version of the installation script supplied by taz in the previous link. I could use a little guidance since I'm apparently so close:

```
#!/bin/sh

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------
#CONFIG
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------

#set dir for virtual hard disk image
hdPath=/usr/home/$USER/virtualbox/VBoxHD
#set virtual hard disk image in MB
hdSize=20480
#set virtual machine name
vmName="mint"
#set os type. Run "VBoxManage list ostypes" to list options,c/p under ID.
osType="Linux"
#set path to guest ISO
guestISO="/usr/home/$USER/virtualbox/linuxmint-14.1-mate-dvd-64bit.iso"
#set RAM size
ramSize=1024
#set RAM size for GPU
gpuRamSize=128
#set network interface
nic="em0"

#create folder for virtual hard disk image
if [ ! -d $hdPath ]
then 
mkdir $hdPath
fi

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------
#CREATE
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------

#create a new virtual hard disk image.
VBoxManage createhd --filename $hdPath/$vmName.vdi --size $hdSize

#create a new XML virtual machine definition file
VBoxManage createvm --name $vmName --ostype $osType --register

#add an IDE controller with a DVD drive attached, and the install ISO inserted into the drive. Set "--medium none" to detach all.
VBoxManage storagectl $vmName --name "IDE Controller" --add ide
VBoxManage storageattach $vmName --storagectl "IDE Controller" --port 0 --device 0 --type hdd --medium $hdPath/$vmName.vdi
VBoxManage storageattach $vmName --storagectl "IDE Controller" --port 1 --device 0 --type dvddrive --medium $guestISO

#set boot order
VBoxManage modifyvm $vmName --boot1 dvd --boot2 disk --boot3 none --boot4 none

#set I/O APIC support
#VBoxManage modifyvm $vmName --ioapic on

#set the amount of RAM
VBoxManage modifyvm $vmName --memory $ramSize

#set the amount of RAM for virtual graphics card
VBoxManage modifyvm $vmName --vram $gpuRamSize

#set network mode(briged,NAT...)
VBoxManage modifyvm $vmName --nic1 bridged --bridgeadapter1 $nic

#enable USB support
VBoxManage modifyvm $vmName --usb on

#enable sound
VBoxManage modifyvm $vmName --audio oss --audiocontroller ac97
```


----------



## taz (Apr 19, 2013)

Try putting this in your /etc/rc.conf file:


```
dbus_enable="YES"
```

and let me know if this sloves the problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 19, 2013)

If you have installed the Qt GUI for VirtualBox, create a VM with that and compare the settings.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks @taz,

It does the same thing but I selected one of the other options and was given F12 to select booting and was given this:


```
loading /casper/vmlinuz
loading /casper/initrd.lz

This kernel requires x86-64CPU but only detected an i686 CPU
Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
```
I have an i7-3770 (without the k) so I need to figure out if I shouldn't be using the 64-bit Mint or is there some other setting for my CPU?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 19, 2013)

@wblock@ - I'm not using the Qt GUI. I'm using VBoxSDL


----------



## taz (Apr 20, 2013)

Did you install the 64 bit FreeBSD version (FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso)?


EDIT: This could also be some BIOS option problem regarding vritualization.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 20, 2013)

I did but I don't recall if I used disk 1 or DVD 1. I did enable virtualization in the BIOS.

EDIT: This is embarrassing. VT-x was NOT enabled. I can only think that VT-d is immediately below it in my BIOS and I must have enabled that instead but all is working now and I'm posting this using Firefox on Linux Mint running on FreeBSD 9.1. 

Apparently this is a common mistake from researching on the web but I thought for sure I had enabled it.

Thank you @taz.


----------

